

Apple to close the old standalone TestFlight beta testing service next month - elsurudo
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/01/26/apple-close-old-standalone-testflight-beta-testing-service-next-month/

======
elsurudo
Additional migration information from TestFlight:
[http://help.testflightapp.com/customer/portal/articles/17687...](http://help.testflightapp.com/customer/portal/articles/1768754)

